# What are INEXPENSIVE humbuckers that are worth buying?



## mag8 (Jan 26, 2015)

I've recently been asking myself if there are out there some pickup/hb manufacturers worth trying out. 6 months ago i discovered Tonerider (i'm late, i know) and apparently they're worth every single penny/eur.

What's the *new* tonerider that I haven't heard of?

100 kudos points to whoever can point me to new adventures.

(possibly a set that doesn't cost more than 100$/100Eur, otherwise it's safer to bet on a pair of used dimarzios)


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 26, 2015)

Only for 6 strings but GFS used to be my favorite. Very "Seymour Duncan" style in sound but normally a bit "brighter" (maybe harsh depending on your guitar and gear).

Those are ridiculously cheap. 25$-40$ for a humbucker (even with gold or nickel covers) is just ridiculous.

Also Entwistle pickups looks cheap as .... and I heard some good things about them, but never tried one.

As I am now only playing 8 strings guitar my experimentation is over... not too much to choose from


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 26, 2015)

GFS or used "common" Dimarzio/SD pickups like the Super Distortion, Tone Zone/Air Norton, EVO, JB/Jazz pairs, and the '59


----------



## cardinal (Jan 26, 2015)

I bought some cheap generic 7-string single coils off eBay and replaced the ceramic bar magnet and steel slugs with Alnico V mags for the 4 lowest string and Alnico II mags for the top 3 strings. They sound kinda awesome.

And +1 to just "ordinary" used Dimarzios and Duncans. IME they can be very bit as nice as expensive boutique stuff. Different, yes, but that doesn't mean inferior.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 26, 2015)

I've always had good results with Dragonfire/guitarpartsonline - but not sure about them in Europe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2015)

In Europe, there's Entwistle. Not sure of anyone else in Europe. I know Tonerider is one of the biggest.


----------



## Shewter (Jan 26, 2015)

Guitar Fetish (GFS) pickups (six string guitars only) tend to be nothing short of incredible sound for the money you pay.

I bought a set of FAT PAT (Zebra stripes, 'cause all the cool kids have Zebras) and planned on giving them a shot, but mainly just using them to look pretty until I could buy a "better" set.

After I installed them, played with them in, and adjusted their height to check the range... they'll be staying. I'm so freaking impressed with them oh my goodness.

It was about $45 for the set when I bought them. I'm flat out shocked that they sound THIS good.


----------



## monkeybike (Jan 26, 2015)

Dragonfire screamers are pretty decent!


----------



## wakjob (Jan 26, 2015)

Shewter said:


> Guitar Fetish (GFS) pickups (six string guitars only) tend to be nothing short of incredible sound for the money you pay.
> 
> I bought a set of FAT PAT (Zebra stripes, 'cause all the cool kids have Zebras) and planned on giving them a shot, but mainly just using them to look pretty until I could buy a "better" set.
> 
> ...



I absolutely adore the GFS Mean 90 set I recently got. Just LOVE em'.

I paid the full and outrageous price of $40 a piece for them.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2015)

cardinal said:


> I bought some cheap generic 7-string single coils off eBay and replaced the ceramic bar magnet and steel slugs with Alnico V mags for the 4 lowest string and Alnico II mags for the top 3 strings. They sound kinda awesome.



That actually sounds kinda interesting. How hard was it?



cardinal said:


> And +1 to just "ordinary" used Dimarzios and Duncans. IME they can be very bit as nice as expensive boutique stuff. Different, yes, but that doesn't mean inferior.



 Pickups can be fragile, but they generally work or they don't. I've bought a ton of used PUs and resold the ones I didn't like/use...


----------



## mag8 (Jan 27, 2015)

As some of you mentioned, used Dimarzios aren't bad at all. I would like to stress that I am not by any means complaining about the price/quality of them, since they sound just fine and for the price of them used (around 50 each) I'm not complaining!

I'm just feeling "exotic" and looking for alternatives.

Summing up what was said so far:

1. GFS: 5 positive mentions
2. Dragonfire: 2 positive mentions
3. Entwistle: 2 positive mentions

so it doesn't look like there's much competition out there, just 5 brand names were dropped. Let's hope someone finds a new one

Thanks to you all for the responses so far, keep them coming!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2015)

"Cheap" isn't really an area where someone's going to make money on PUs. I can recommend a whole bunch of expensive ones, though.


----------



## mag8 (Jan 27, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> "Cheap" isn't really an area where someone's going to make money on PUs. I can recommend a whole bunch of expensive ones, though.



you might be right, but I can simply mention Artec doing good business with a bunch of brands:
GFS, Dragonfire, Entwistle, Guitarhead, Giovanni and Irongear (maybe more but i don't know them)


----------



## Dana (Jan 27, 2015)

when it comes to gfs, I've never tried them. But i will say, that compared to the stock rubbish that comes in Most (and i mean a large percentage) of guitars, are so bad, that practically any upgrade will surely sound better. so, its all relevant.
I am curious about them however....


----------



## Dana (Jan 27, 2015)

i have however, bought a lot of hardware from GFS and always love the stuff. esp for the money.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 27, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I've always had good results with Dragonfire/guitarpartsonline - but not sure about them in Europe.


I use their Invader copies & actually prefer them over the real thing. I used to have their 81C/85A active set & they sounded amazing with an 18v mod  Much more "personality" I guess over the EMG 81/85


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 28, 2015)

Dana said:


> when it comes to gfs, I've never tried them. But i will say, that compared to the stock rubbish that comes in Most (and i mean a large percentage) of guitars, are so bad, that practically any upgrade will surely sound better. so, its all relevant.
> I am curious about them however....



I replaced some genuine duncans and dimarzios in some of the guitars I had for some GFS just because sounded amazing...

Really loved the "Lil'Killer 10K" on the neck with a "Dream180" on bridge in an alder guitar with maple neck.

Also liked the Dream180 with a Seymour Duncan JB in the bridge in the same woods.

I replaced the Seymour Duncan Distortions I had in an alder guitar (yamaha RGX) for a pair of Fat Pat in neck with a PowerRails in the bridge... sounded pretty nice.

I would say that some GFS pickups sounds better than the Seymour Duncan "real thing" (Crunchy pat = SH5, Lil'killers = hot rails...) but normally GFS tends to be a bit more "crispy" so if your amp/gear is more on the bright side you will prefer the duncans probably...

But quality wise, for how it sounds, there is not a difference for me... and the price difference is pretty noticeable...

I still want to have again a guitar with a Dream180 on neck and a SD JB on the bridge... sounded AWSOME!


----------



## ExtendedRange (Jan 28, 2015)

Fastback Pickups are pretty nice and on the cheaper end of the spectrum.


----------



## indreku (Jan 28, 2015)

I own fastbacks and can say they are bang for the buck. 
But I have a guitar for sale, that has no pickups(decided to keep the SD black winter from bridge and sold the Jazz from neck separately) and I was thinking of getting Entwistle X3 set and install them, to make the sale easier(most people still want to buy guitars with pickups  )


----------



## ah_graylensman (Jan 29, 2015)

Like the OP, I do love Toneriders. Their Alnico 4 Classic neck PU is one of the best budget humbuckers I've ever heard; I have two in LP style guitars, paired with a Duncan Custom in an Epi LP and a Suhr Doug Alrich in a PRS Bernie Marsden. One of these days, I want to check out their Generator bridge PU as well.

I was not a fan of the GFS pickups I've tried (Vintage 59 neck and Alnico Fat Pat bridge). To me, they seemed overwound to the point of being muddy, especially for what was nominally a PAF style neck pickup.

I have a set of Irongear/Axetec humbuckers (Blues Engine neck and Rolling Mill overwound bridge) that I need to try out in something, but I can't decide what...


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Jan 30, 2015)

mag8 said:


> you might be right, but I can simply mention Artec doing good business with a bunch of brands:
> GFS, Dragonfire, Entwistle, Guitarhead, Giovanni and Irongear (maybe more but i don't know them)



Are you saying all these brands are basically just Artec?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 30, 2015)

GFS's True Coils and Neovins are all great for the noiseless single coil stuff.
The VEH's, Crunchy Pats, Mean 90's, Dream 180's, and Alnico II's are all great too.
If you're into something quirky for a unique sound, especially for a twanger in a hollow body or a Tele-Hum, then the Retro'trons are a great fit also.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 31, 2015)

You can pick up a set of Bill Lawrence 500s for around 100 used if you keep your eye on ebay. I bought the neck pickup for 45 dollars recently.


----------



## gorthul (Jan 31, 2015)

A set will run more than 100&#8364;, but I can highly recommend Fokin pickups from Russia. I ordered myself a set back in december (all custom specs), the pickups were ready to ship only 3 days later and I'm in love since I have them. Super clear and tight tone, Ilya Fokin pretty much nailed what I wanted. And the whole custom set was cheaper for me than a single Bareknuckle.


----------



## markoramius (Feb 1, 2015)

Definitely agree with the positive comments on Dragonfires. I have a set of Screamers in a Dean EVO and they sound really good. The bridge pickup is super hot, which can be a potential drawback depending on the situation. I use push/pull pots to choose between series & parallel.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 2, 2015)

gorthul said:


> A set will run more than 100, but I can highly recommend Fokin pickups from Russia. I ordered myself a set back in december (all custom specs), the pickups were ready to ship only 3 days later and I'm in love since I have them. Super clear and tight tone, Ilya Fokin pretty much nailed what I wanted. And the whole custom set was cheaper for me than a single Bareknuckle.



Thanks for the recommendation, I have a trip to russia coming up and will definitely consider them. For about 80 euros they sound like a great option.

If I may ask, how was your communication with mr Fokin? And what does he charge for "custom specs"?

Thanks!


----------



## mag8 (Feb 2, 2015)

Chemical-Pony said:


> Are you saying all these brands are basically just Artec?



According to "the internet", Artec manufactures the pickups of the aforementioned brands. If you google the names of the brands and artec in one string, some clues start to appear


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Feb 3, 2015)

mag8 said:


> According to "the internet", Artec manufactures the pickups of the aforementioned brands. If you google the names of the brands and artec in one string, some clues start to appear



I haven't tried any, but some seem to have good reviews.

http://www.irongear.co.uk/gb_103_irongear_v4.gif


----------



## mag8 (Feb 4, 2015)

Please add CALIG among the brands which have Artec as the manufacturer: CaliGuitar.com


----------

